# The Hair Goals Thread



## DrC (Jul 20, 2011)

:lovedrool:    be prepared for a Hairgasm.    :lovedrool:   

*You may already know some of these Members*

*0nDeck





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8o6IVBbzSk&feature=related
*

*1mits1




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQJCkiWmzk0&feature=related
*

*AfricanExport*




*http://www.youtube.com/user/AFRICANEXPORT*

*AfrikanHairGod




http://www.youtube.com/user/AfrikanHairGod

AliciaJamesMusic




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW6VVsJ-WdQ&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

allienicole




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qkz5TFtzqyk&feature=related


Alraines:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz3pXCRnaS8


Amoremusica




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSaQ_yy8x0M&feature=related

Apriluv7779




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWOevMPOWSU&feature=related
*

*Ardeller*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCO3kyFpVwc&feature=related


*BeautifulBrwnBabyDol




http://www.youtube.com/my_subscripti...ci0L8XLfICzaQQ

BronzeGoddess01




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9xqj5jwDnI

BuildableBeauty




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeliL...7DFE9E&index=8
*


*ChakaKhanian




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuLc8S36ChI&feature=related

Charz




http://www.youtube.com/user/Charzboss

Chellywellzshop




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtIhmyfABsc&feature=related

Chinablk




http://www.youtube.com/user/chinablk#p/a/u/0/vcMb6Dvz8MU

ChristineMJonas 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2HY53NfXoM&feature=related

Clawz G'Law




http://public.fotki.com/CLAWZGALAW/journey/febmarch2008edition/dsc05315-sm.html

Curlygurly74
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZG0K4VNagM

Cynthiarf




http://www.youtube.com/user/cynthiarf
*


*Danyelle Elizabeth




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBXTBzFwwBk&feature=related

Dianey55




http://www.youtube.com/user/dianey55

DSylla 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgWFShul73I
*

*FusionofCultures




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X789rW6kgXA&feature=related
*

*Richeau (aka Empressri)*




http://www.youtube.com/user/richeau#p/u/32/1fi9Rqq_oyk

*Gardn206**




http://www.youtube.com/user/gardn206#p/u/4/a26XRUIUXUs

Gisele69




http://public.fotki.com/Gisele69/year-2012/april-2011/p1000191.html
*

*HairCrush (aka Chime)




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8uEz...&feature=feedu *

*Ivycharlaine




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW6gki1e3UQ&feature=related
*

*JodieTheNutter




http://www.youtube.com/user/JodieTheNutter#p/a/u/2/m4jdkkyS1DU

JoStylin




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jkwQAwo_Hc

jupitermoon




http://public.fotki.com/CelinaStarr/2011/this-year/dsc02973.html
*

*KimmayTube




http://www.youtube.com/user/kimmaytube?blend=1&ob=5
*


*Lady Libra




http://members.fotki.com/ladylibra1982/about/


LeobodyC5 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz642yeh744&feature=related

LocsOfGlory  




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg7vxPcsfTo&feature=related

Loepsie
http://www.youtube.com/user/Loepsie

Longhairdontcare2011




http://www.youtube.com/user/Longhairdontcare2011?

Longhairstile




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh3b_wYWbBM

LoveIslandBeauty




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13vd-PbNIJM

Lukalomi




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh-IF9HkcPY
*

*Macheriehair




http://www.youtube.com/user/Macheriehair#p/u/4/4L41HHj4gro

missthis897




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B3MgJmadYI

MizzBrit 




http://www.youtube.com/user/MizzBrit

MommaEarthHairCare




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06vH1YEe1cY&feature=related

MsKibibi 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96Ku7GSn7NY
*

*@MsLaLa *




http://www.youtube.com/user/NaturalHairGrowth101

*MsLanette*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5f1kyiCLFAs

MopTopMaven




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljYG7pll17g&feature=related


*mwedzi 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ckpejLmWxU&feature=BFa&list=PL47C27A9A507DFE9E&index=20

MyNaturalSistahs




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI1NbK-1tg4
*


----------



## DrC (Jul 20, 2011)

*Naptural85




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6ntmGdXXUw
*
*NikkiMae2003*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rb-WMSH6m4g

Nisus




http://public.fotki.com/Nisus/july/july007.html

*Pascally22
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unhFiNO7IxI*[/B]

*PLTby Cormie




http://www.youtube.com/user/PLTbyCormie

Rahmes100




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXu5-m56bEo&feature=related
*

*RusticBeauty 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qw2YSBn3ho&feature=relmfu
*

*Shuantae1




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0RlD9_jp3s&feature=BFa&list=PL47C27A9A507DFE9E&index=12

sunshower143 (chime in if you are a member )




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFTnli9NBbQ

Steviemaya




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kqlL8yqOpA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

StrawberryCurls (aka @MzLizzia )




http://www.youtube.com/thestrawberricurls


Summyr1988




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEZ9oA_UfJ4&feature=BFa&list=PL47C27A9A507DFE9E&index=9

SunShower143




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFTnli9NBbQ&feature=related
*

*sylver2*








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VviHw8FEB2Y

*Taren916




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZcQbs4l0bg&feature=relmfu

The Anti Hair Slave




http://www.youtube.com/user/AntiHairSlave#p/a/u/1/RvUH8wu5_8U

TheCurlyFitChic




http://www.youtube.com/user/TheCurlyFitChic

thekglifestyle




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4AwsomBrXk&feature=related

Torridiana777  




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41zxXOg262Y&feature=BFa&list=PL47C27A9A507DFE9E&index=10


TrenellM




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug88gHPLD9E&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Trnholmes




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJTO4HeGfIQ

TouchedByHem




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QAmL26rHII
*

*UrbanbushBabes








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWMMq...bJQPg&index=54
*

*Vivalacious




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb9uas0u4sM

Vanie0295




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI_RC8qfV4c&feature=related
*

*Whoissugar




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oil6IF_OOMI&feature=related
*

*xxmuzicchickxx




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSr2nzeKTGo

Zhara




http://public.fotki.com/Zhara/2011-year-5/april-length-check/apr11-004-jpg.html
*


Mkay I'm tired. Post your favorite hair porn if its not on here. I will try to keep this updated.


----------



## Zay-neey (Jul 20, 2011)

deleted..i see that you added her!! =)


----------



## Aireen (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you for this thread but dang girl, that title. I have to hide to view this thread.


----------



## Spiffy (Jul 20, 2011)

Great post!

You're have me going through the ones I haven't heard of! lol


----------



## prettypithy (Jul 20, 2011)

Does Chellywellz ever show her real hair? I have only ever seen it weaved up.


----------



## thaidreams (Jul 20, 2011)

Great thread!!!


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCbbTWjBe0k&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

not sure if she was posted


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 21, 2011)

What a delightful thread


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 21, 2011)

LOL! The thread title scared me for a second!!


----------



## WyrdWay (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks now i have to open twenty tabs


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jul 21, 2011)

I am officially an addict!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't forget Dianey55...!!!

http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?feature=mhee&s=gNFtgNzIECT4Qi3VcqKDVi36u4QURKDpiKKEhJq0_X8


----------



## winona (Jul 21, 2011)

LMBO at the title


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jul 21, 2011)

PLTby Cormie
http://www.youtube.com/user/PLTbyCormie


TheCurlyFitChic
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheCurlyFitChic


----------



## Skiggle (Jul 21, 2011)

Jo Stylin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jkwQAwo_Hc

Trnholmes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJTO4HeGfIQ


xxmuzicchickxx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSr2nzeKTGo


----------



## winona (Jul 21, 2011)

AfrikanHairGod
http://www.youtube.com/user/AfrikanHairGod

BeautifulBrwnBabyDol
http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?feature=mhee&s=BUYZ2Ki9qqPMplRbGs3x-0LVNIpXHci0L8XLfICzaQQ

ChakaKhanian
http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?feature=mhee&s=BUYZ2Ki9qqPMplRbGs3x-06KrKKI84e9GTJaHuuak80

Loepsie
http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?feature=mhee&s=BUYZ2Ki9qqPMplRbGs3x-_8A-H4rkFKkrSX1kcSjjWk

mskibibi
http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?feature=mhee&s=BUYZ2Ki9qqPMplRbGs3x-004HQjyTBUtPLOSfBoyuiA


----------



## DrC (Jul 21, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Thank you for this thread but dang girl, that title. I have to hide to view this thread.




Aireen

  What? Its only Hair Porn 

Go to your bedroom, lock the door, and turn the lights off for more privacy


----------



## DrC (Jul 21, 2011)

Okay don't throw rocks at me for this one



KimmayTube
http://www.youtube.com/user/kimmaytube?blend=1&ob=5


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 21, 2011)

SherylsTresses said:


> Don't forget Dianey55...!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?feature=mhee&s=gNFtgNzIECT4Qi3VcqKDVi36u4QURKDpiKKEhJq0_X8


 

I know what you mean lol


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jul 21, 2011)

O.P:thanks so much for this! *CurlyFitChick's health vid(first vid.) was on point 100%*. I know I came for the hair, but I gained so much more from watching her message about *reasonable* life style choices and changes. Thank you, thank you, thank you for this!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Great thread! I love looking at beautiful hair!


----------



## DrC (Jul 21, 2011)

MrsHdrLe said:


> O.P:thanks so much for this! *CurlyFitChick's health vid(first vid.) was on point 100%*. I know I came for the hair, but I gained so much more from watching her message about *reasonable* life style choices and changes. Thank you, thank you, thank you for this!



I didn't know she has a health vid.  MizzBrit has one on her Youtube.  She lost over 100 and something pounds and its like she transformed right in front of your eyes. :lovedrool:


----------



## Dreamer48 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had things to do this evening, but now I'm sitting here slack-jawed obsessively looking at hair porn!


----------



## DrC (Jul 21, 2011)

Dreamer48 said:


> I had things to do this evening, but now I'm sitting here slack-jawed obsessively looking at hair porn!



Yes.... come in and be mezmerized


----------



## Jasmataz (Jul 21, 2011)

Great thread!


----------



## Curly Luul (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful women with beautiful hair........... what more can i say?


----------



## adamson (Jul 21, 2011)

I love this thread


----------



## Lucia (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## adamson (Jul 21, 2011)

Just a few to add.

RusticBeauty (not sure why her channel isn't viewable, though)
http://youtu.be/kPlY33DW8QY

Naptural85
http://youtu.be/Sg1qKwaccyc


----------



## DrC (Jul 21, 2011)

Should we add Hair Porn pics also?


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 21, 2011)

Bomb thread!!!! I love Longhairdontcare, her attitude and hair is awesome!


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 22, 2011)

Cynthiarf!!!!! I love her, she's gotta have a spot!

http://www.youtube.com/user/cynthiarf


----------



## hannan (Jul 22, 2011)

DrC said:


> Should we add Hair Porn pics also?



This _is_ the hair porn thread ain't it? And you created it . Gon' ahead.


----------



## Skiggle (Jul 22, 2011)

sunshower143

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFTnli9NBbQ---I think shes a member on here!


Vivalacious
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng4lZ-ar4so&feature=related


0nDeck

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8o6IVBbzSk&feature=related


BronzeGoddess01

http://www.youtube.com/user/BronzeGoddess01#p/search/2/I4A3ZwPluiY


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 22, 2011)

nice thread but alot of these videos were really sub-par  and i was a bit pissed i gave them a  view i actually  stopped clicking after the first page and just gave a nod to the youtubers that i watch that are on the list


----------



## kibbles318 (Jul 22, 2011)

sylver2 is really pretty! My first time seeing a face shot of her.


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Jul 22, 2011)

^^^^^^ Uh...Ok Dannie..

Ahem..

I've seen alot of these lovely women but some are new to me, so thanks for showcasing them. Now I can add even more to my Subscription list..yay!


----------



## DrC (Jul 22, 2011)

hannan said:


> This _is_ the hair porn thread ain't it? And you created it . Gon' ahead.



 I know, but I created this thread for ya'll, so I don't want to add anything ya'll don't want.
Let the Hair Porn pics begin.

















BTW:  I'm getting these hair pics from everywhere

Tumblr's, Google Search Engine, Fotki, etc.


----------



## cinnespice (Jul 22, 2011)

This is a great thread. When i saw hair porn i thought of bhm and first time i saw "hair porn" and im like.....but it says porn......should i click on it and see.......then i was like ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh hair pics.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome awesome thread! I love that you posted pics of their hair as well. Subbing


----------



## kcbelle925 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you!! This is the inspiration that I need.


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 22, 2011)

I love this thread. We are such beautiful people. Yes we are.


----------



## DrC (Jul 22, 2011)

^^^ cocosweet  OT

--In The Land of Upper Echelon Unicorns??


----------



## Jazala (Jul 22, 2011)

Loving this thread!


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## allmundjoi (Jul 23, 2011)

Subscribing.


----------



## freecurl (Jul 23, 2011)

Definitely Empressri/Richeau should be listed.


http://www.youtube.com/user/richeau#p/u/32/1fi9Rqq_oyk


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

^^Really? I didn't know she had Youtube.  Will add it. Thanks


----------



## nzeee (Jul 23, 2011)

oooh, i lOVE this thread. it's so funny how the culture of lhcf is so much different than the uhm... other board where p0rn is embraced. can't believe we don't have more of these threads actually. just random hair inspiration threads.

anyhoo, the below is from my personal collection of hair that turns me on. there are more but i stopped collecting after discovering tumblah.


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

^^^^^Omgosh I love the second picture :lovedrool:


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## nzeee (Jul 23, 2011)

reposted 4 times. this post is cursed. trying again below.


----------



## Embyra (Jul 23, 2011)

takes a seat and lights up


----------



## nzeee (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## nzeee (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## nzeee (Jul 23, 2011)

DrC said:


>



young chaka is absolutely breathtaking. hey, how cum dianna ross didn't make it in here? definitely oldie but goodie.


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

nzeee said:


> young chaka is absolutely breathtaking. hey, how cum dianna ross didn't make it in here? definitely oldie but goodie.



Her she is:


----------



## nzeee (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## nzeee (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## nzeee (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Meritamen (Jul 23, 2011)

This thread needs to be a sticky.


----------



## nzeee (Jul 23, 2011)

i would love braids like the woman on the right


----------



## nzeee (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## nzeee (Jul 23, 2011)

so beautiful it deserves its own post


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh My Gaaash!!!  :lovedrool:


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## melissa-bee (Jul 23, 2011)

I normally go to these sites for my fix
http://****yeahcurlscurlscurls.tumblr.com/
http://curlyyhairedbeauties.tumblr.com/


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

^^^thank you!! I'm posting.


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## fiyahwerks (Jul 23, 2011)

I wish my mom would let me post her high school pic. She had a big ol' fluffy afro in her picture. Maybe a little bigger than Diana Ross'. She told me it was the longest her hair ever was...lol


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## mech (Jul 23, 2011)

chick on the left. officially my lock inspiration.

great thread btw!


----------



## mech (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## mech (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## mech (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## mech (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## mech (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## mech (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## mech (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the Dreadlock pics mech.  I'm having a hard time finding some.


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm loving this thread!


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright I need you all to help me find some straight hair pics.  I'm having a hard time finding nice ones.


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

I think this is a Barbie Doll:


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Curly Luul (Jul 23, 2011)

* Omg ............. These pics are too much....... look at all those tasty curls and fro's ........... stunning!!!!  I have now got 15 more new hair idols*


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

nzeee said:


> oooh, i lOVE this thread. it's so funny how the culture of lhcf is so much different than the uhm... other board where p0rn is embraced. can't believe we don't have more of these threads actually. just random hair inspiration threads--



nzeee   I'm just now seeing this ( too distracted by pics)

Some people on here are conservative and may think anything affiliated with the word "porn" is offensive.  I can understand that, its their prerogative, but I didn't think it would come to such extremities..like scriptures.   Oh well. 
I agree we should have more inspirational threads of hair, and more X-rated hair porn 

Alright back to drooling


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm loving this thread! All of this hair porn is making me feel like:



 

Subscribing...


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'm loving this thread! All of this hair porn is making me feel like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jul 23, 2011)

subbing to this thread!


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

Inna Modja  African Model
















I LOVE THIS PICTURE!!


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm watching Urbanbushbabes and I think Cipriana actually has ceiling length hair.


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

Gwen Rakotovao


----------



## Curly Luul (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

cocosweet said:


> I'm watching Urbanbushbabes and I think Cipriana actually has ceiling length hair.






It looks like a hat....I love it


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

Curly Luul said:


>



.................


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

Anais Mali  French Model...I think...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Curly Luul (Jul 23, 2011)

_More........... and she is my top hair idol _


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

Goapele


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

Curly Luul said:


> _More........... and she is my top hair idol _


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

Jurnee Smollet


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

Blac Chyna


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 23, 2011)

DrC said:


> Blac Chyna




Even the skrippas got nice hurr  It's all healthy & stuff.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## AuNaturalMaMa (Jul 23, 2011)

I swear Chime has too much hair. How does she hold her head up? She needs to donate some to me! LOL All this hair!!! I love it. I love fros!! And I'm so loving the locs too!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## MsKibibi (Jul 23, 2011)

This is such an inspirational thread with some of the most beautiful hair - relaxed, natural, locked, braided, and colored. I'm humbled that I made the list.


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

Nneka Egbuna


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

MsKibibi said:


> This is such an inspirational thread with some of the most beautiful hair - relaxed, natural, locked, braided, and colored. I'm humbled that I made the list.




(gasp) I didn't know you were a member on here.  I'm happy you like the thread


----------



## MsKibibi (Jul 23, 2011)

DrC said:


> (gasp) I didn't know you were a member on here.  I'm happy you like the thread



LOL Yeah, I'm still around. Although I don't post that often I've been a member since 2004. I visit ever so often and post when I can be of help.


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

MsKibibi said:


> LOL Yeah, I'm still around. Although I don't post that often I've been a member since 2004. *I visit ever so often and post when I can be of help.*



Please do.  There are a lot of members on here who want and need the advice and inspiration.  Your hair in your siggy is beautiful 

#droolworthy :lovedrool:


----------



## Bublin (Jul 23, 2011)

1. I actually came over all giddy looking through this thread.

2. Gosh, i know this is about hair but black women sure are beautiful.

3. I am officially protective styling for-ev-er!!!


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

Chaka Khan


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

Progress Pic


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

kiffecoco.com


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## nzeee (Jul 23, 2011)

DrC said:


>



i'ma need to see this one from the front to really appreciate the progression. laaad, it's hot in here. is it just me? water!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Ya'll oughta be ashamed of yaselves!!!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 23, 2011)

nzeee said:


> i'ma need to see this one from the front to really appreciate the progression. laaad, it's hot in here. is it just me? water!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 23, 2011)

Now I'm going to be more diligent (aka *CRAZY*) about my hair routine.

My poor wallet. My poor down time.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Jacked from another site! I need this in my life.


----------



## nappystorm (Jul 23, 2011)

*Smokes cigarette*


----------



## menina (Jul 23, 2011)

love it all!


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Jacked from another site! I need this in my life.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 23, 2011)

Longhairdontcare

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPefxGqZeow&feature=feedu

Ms Lanett
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5f1kyiCLFAs


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jul 23, 2011)

DrC said:


>


 
Isn't she a member on here?


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa (Jul 23, 2011)

Bublin said:


> 1. I actually came over all giddy looking through this thread.
> 
> 2. Gosh, i know this is about hair but black women sure are beautiful.
> 
> *3. I am officially protective styling for-ev-er*!!!


 
Bublin

If you want to make it in this thread one day, you'll have to take it down at least once in your lifetime and take some photos!
Im in braids right now, and had officially given up on wash n goes but this thread make me want to take my hair down right now wash it and whip it back and forth!! Geezh!! 

DrC...@ your current location.


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

nzeee

I actually got that pic from an old thread here.  I typed in Dreads and the Goolde search engine pulled it up.



nzeee said:


> i'ma need to see this one from the front to really appreciate the progression. laaad, it's hot in here. is it just me? water!





ShiShiPooPoo  I know  *holds head in shame* 



ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Ya'll oughta be ashamed of yaselves!!!!!



nappystorm!!   Where you been?? You've been missing out on some stuff.



nappystorm said:


> *Smokes cigarette*



blackbarbie986  She is?? Somebody let me know so I can mention her.



blackbarbie986 said:


> Isn't she a member on here?


----------



## nappystorm (Jul 23, 2011)

DrC said:


> @nzeee
> 
> I actually got that pic from an old thread here.  I typed in Dreads and the Goolde search engine pulled it up.
> 
> ...


I've been missing tea?  I got a new job plus school so I've been M.I.A. I still lurk a little though.


----------



## ms-gg (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes she is a member here and NP (mainly).  She is an actress.  Her name is Trenell.  She has a youtube channel as well.

Here is one of her vids:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug88gHPLD9E&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## DrC (Jul 23, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Yes she is a member here and NP (mainly).  She is an actress.  Her name is Trenell.  She has a youtube channel as well.
> 
> Here is one of her vids:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug88gHPLD9E&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL



Thank you.  Do you know her screen name on here??


----------



## ms-gg (Jul 23, 2011)

I believe it is Trenell too.  She pretty much goes by her real name online.


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> I believe it is Trenell too.  She pretty much goes by her real name online.



Thanks.  I'm adding her right now.


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Pam Grier


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Tamara Dobson


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## nappystorm (Jul 24, 2011)

Chime's new length check video. I had a nice little hairgasm. She measures the same way I do. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8uEzNTm128&feature=feedu


----------



## nzeee (Jul 24, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Chime's new length check video. I had a nice little hairgasm. She measures the same way I do.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8uEzNTm128&feature=feedu



as always, chime and her hair are stunning.


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Scary Spice


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Rachel True


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Kelis


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Nana707 (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Burbujas (Jul 24, 2011)

Love this thread, subbing! Here are some of my favs (hope these haven't been posted yet). 

JoStylin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mtkp9eiFDs

LukaLomi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh-IF9HkcPY

LoveIslandBeauty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13vd-PbNIJM

MyNaturalSistas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI1NbK-1tg4

Pascally22
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unhFiNO7IxI

Curlygurly74
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZG0K4VNagM


----------



## Burbujas (Jul 24, 2011)

DrC said:


>



Love her hair! Where did you find this picture?


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 24, 2011)

*Picks up jaw from floor*

STOP STOP!! I cannot stop subscribing LOL!!!


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Burbujas said:


> Love her hair! Where did you find this picture?



searching.....brb


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

http://highlytextured.blogspot.com/2009/06/sisterhood-of-spiraling-strands-jessica.html


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Burbujas

Somwehere in there.
http://hi-imcurrentlyobsessed.tumblr.com/page/24


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Free


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

http://flynaturalnaturallyfly.blogspot.com/2011/06/hair-obsession.html































Bre Sullark


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

http://nostalgiajones.wordpress.com/tag/black-hair/

THIS PURPLE HAIR IS FLY!!


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Solange Knowles


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

http://naturalshren.blogspot.com/2011/02/4c-hair-textureshave-faith.html















http://goodhairdiaries.blogspot.com/2011/02/healthy-hair-story-meet-damaly-ferreira.html


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Cipriana from UrbanBushBabes














http://urbanbushbabes.com/?cat=29&paged=11


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

http://nubiantresses.blogspot.com/2010/08/shame-on-you-miss-jessies.html















http://www.afroniquelyyou.com/2010/05/mahogany-a-natural-diva/
















http://naturalhairguide.tumblr.com/page/3


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

http://pridemagazine.com/?p=341


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 24, 2011)

DrC said:


>




These two dresses are so cute!


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

http://blackgirllonghair.blogspot.com/2008/06/blog-post_8017.html


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

BraunSugar said:


> These two dresses are so cute!



Aren't they?? I wish I could fit in the first one


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Chilli TLC


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm tired  I will be back later.  Thanks for the support everyone


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

DrC said:


> I'm tired  I will be back later.  Thanks for the support everyone



You're welcome DrC. Thank you for the porn...


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## RegaLady (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## RegaLady (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

http://nichque.onsugar.com/tag/Hair?page=2


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Leela James


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Aaliyah


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Sade


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Amel Larrieux


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Keisha Chante


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Kai Soremekun


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Esperanza Spalding


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## msginalynn (Jul 24, 2011)

I personally know the first girl in the pick from naturallyobsessed.net! Wow, im gonna get her!


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Grace Mahary


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Res


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Netta1 (Jul 24, 2011)

BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Netta1 (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Netta1 (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Netta1 (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Erykah Badu


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 24, 2011)

mmmm kay I am done for now


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Netta1 said:


>



OMGOSH this pic is beautiful   :lovedrool:


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Lauryn Hill


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't know how to handle all the gorgi heads of hair on here!!!


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

^^^


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2011)

Queen Ifrica


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Shaneke Guyher


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Nerissa Kamoy Irving


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Stacy McKenzie


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

http://ghettomissafro.blogspot.com/2010_01_01_archive.html


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 25, 2011)

OP you have out done yourself..bravo indeed!


----------



## mischka (Jul 25, 2011)

I want some hair!!!!!!!

   

fml!!!


----------



## mischka (Jul 25, 2011)

Forget hair motivation this is life motivation... so many drop dead gorgeous black women!


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Jul 25, 2011)

>



Love!


Sent from my Android 2.2


----------



## zoromo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank You for this thread!!!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 25, 2011)

Allandra, this need to be a sticky please! awesome DrC!


----------



## bemajor (Jul 25, 2011)

deleted...................


----------



## Mom23 (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful thread...


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Janet Jackson


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

South African Singer Lebo Mathosa


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Jill Scott


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

India Arie


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Laura Izibor


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Andrew Quesada Photography


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 25, 2011)

This thread makes me want to play with my hair. I want to play with hair color so bad!





DrC said:


> South African Singer Lebo Mathosa


Wow, I usually don't think platinum blonde hair goes well for anyone expect for the very very pale (like 2% of the world population ) but she pulls it off nicely.


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Jasmine Sanders


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Carmen Solomons


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

ITASHA jORDAN PHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Cora Emmanuel


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Diandra Forrest the Albino Model


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Milan Dixon


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Sabina Karlsson


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Tsanna Latouche Ethiopian Model


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Janelle Monae


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Gaye Mcdonald


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Tyleen States


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeneil Williams


----------



## socurlyqt (Jul 25, 2011)

yes! this thread is awesome!


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Fatima Siad Somolian Model


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Wakeema Hollis


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Joan Smalls


----------



## kami11213 (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome thread, subscribing...


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

More Joan Smalls


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh My Gooooooosssssshhh!!! :lovedrool:


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG, I'm in love with this thread DrC


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay, I'm all for big hair, but this looks like they shot a few poodles erplexed
Can you imagine carrying all that hair?


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

thecurlycamshow said:


> OMG, I'm in love with this thread DrC



thecurlycamshow
Thanks!!. Glad you and everyone else likes it.  

And there should should be NO ONE complaining on here talking about they can't find any hair inspiration after this thread


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Shingai Shoniwa from The Noisettes


----------



## Stormy (Jul 25, 2011)

This has got to be one of favorite threads! And all of these beautiful African models! Why don't they show them in the U.S. magazines??!!!


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Stormy said:


> This has got to be one of favorite threads! And all of these beautiful African models! Why don't they show them in the U.S. magazines??!!!



I have no idea.  I find more ethnic models on the net than I do in magazines.  Searching on the net for ethnic models ( all around the world) is difficult but there are a lot of them.


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Alright ladies...pay attention to the HAIR okay??? 

Maxwell..Taco meat and all 












































Maxi Priest






















Lenny Kravitz


























































Jason Momoa


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

[IMG]http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kwyq2arwax1qzkz5jo1_500.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Stormy (Jul 25, 2011)

"Pay attention to the HAIR, pay attention to the HAIR..." Ok, I'm telling myself this but... it's really hard these brothas are too dayum fiioooone!


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Chrisette Michelle


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)

Cindy Blackman..Lenny Kravitz's Drummer


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking at hair porn before bed...prepare for some interesting dreams ladies!!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Candy1978 (Jul 25, 2011)

i love the inspiration!!!


----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)

Netta1 said:


> OP you have out done yourself..bravo indeed!



Thanks.  Now I have to learn how to pry myself from this thread and get some sleep


----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## nzeee (Jul 26, 2011)

yum


----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Dominican09 (Jul 26, 2011)

Even barbies are all up in this porn   

Good looking out on the porn @DrC


----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Saga (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Saga (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)

Marsha Hunt


----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)

Anchal Joseph


----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)

Donyale Luna


----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)

SHAKARA


----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)

Brit Eady


----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## DrC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Lucia (Jul 27, 2011)

Mya





Thalia Sodi-Mottola





Tais Araujo





http://i2.listal.com/image/773256/600full-tais-araujo.jpg






Sanaa Lathan





Lucero










Sydney Tamiia Poitier





http://www.wikifeet.com/pictures/Sydney-Tamiia-Poitier-Feet-280877.jpg

Sonia Braga


----------



## Lucia (Jul 27, 2011)

This is so my curly hair-goal shrinkage included


----------



## BookGal84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Jessica Szohr











Nicole Fiscella
















Nadia Turner


----------



## Embyra (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## virtuenow (Aug 14, 2011)

DrC said:


> :lovedrool:
> *Clawz G'Law*
> *
> 
> ...


 
DrC thanks for sharing pics.  Hi, where did this pic come from. From the link, I didn't see this pic or her hair looking like this in any pictures (maybe 1or 2 in the 08 album but not really).


----------



## WyrdWay (Aug 15, 2011)

DrC said:


> Jason Momoa



Omg yes <3 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## DrC (Aug 17, 2011)

virtuenow thanks   I got it from her blogspot through Google search engine
http://clawzgalaw.blogspot.com/2010_09_12_archive.html the



virtuenow said:


> DrC thanks for sharing pics.  Hi, where did this pic come from. From the link, I didn't see this pic or her hair looking like this in any pictures (maybe 1or 2 in the 08 album but not really).


----------



## BraunSugar (Aug 17, 2011)

DrC said:


> Alright ladies...pay attention to the HAIR okay???
> 
> Maxwell..Taco meat and all
> 
> ...



Girl, you about to make me go into labor early!


----------



## NaturalBoss (Aug 17, 2011)

Sub........


----------



## thaidreams (Aug 17, 2011)

DrC said:


> virtuenow thanks   I got it from her blogspot through Google search engine
> http://clawzgalaw.blogspot.com/2010_09_12_archive.html the



Her hair is amazing!!!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 18, 2011)

yeah I have new YT vids to stalk.

All the relaxed ones I know about even some that were relaxed and are now natural.

Many of the natural ones I've never heard off.


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 18, 2011)

oh WOW! IM considered hair porn!?! That post is so old but i am just now seeing it! thansk DrC


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 18, 2011)

OMG!! This is my hair twin!!!!



^Who is she??? I mean we have the same hair color and everything!...except length...i'm getting there...but out of all the pics...this looks like mine the most so far!


I have to say @DrC..this thread makes me LOVE being a Black girl even more than i already did Thank you SO much for this thread!


----------



## DrC (Aug 19, 2011)

SmilingElephant you're welcome.  is the pic you have in this thread previously on another page here??  If so, I can try to track down who she is.




SmilingElephant said:


> OMG!! This is my hair twin!!!!
> 
> View attachment 122319
> 
> ...



BraunSugar  Name the baby Lenny!! 



BraunSugar said:


> Girl, you about to make me go into labor early!


----------



## beanie44 (Aug 19, 2011)

KEITH COBB HAMILTON, RRRRRWWWOOOAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 19, 2011)

DrC said:


> @SmilingElephant you're welcome.  is the pic you have in this thread previously on another page here?? If so, I can try to track down who she is.


 
Yes she is...let me see if i can find the post....


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 19, 2011)

DrC.....i can't find it!

P.S....your siggy cracks me up!


----------



## DrC (Aug 20, 2011)

beanie44 said:


> KEITH COBB HAMILTON, RRRRRWWWOOOAAAAA!!!!!!


............................


----------



## DrC (Aug 20, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> DrC.....i can't find it!
> 
> P.S....your siggy cracks me up!



SmilingElephant Thanks.  I'm always giggly whenever I go to Macys now 
I will look for it.


----------



## MrsMe (Aug 20, 2011)

DrC you're doing a great job posting pics of all styles from relaxed to locs! Thank you for the latter because it's hard to find that around here!!

Sent from my PG86100


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 20, 2011)

I have spent the better part of today admiring the hair in this thread.

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## Misseyl (Aug 21, 2011)

Great thread.


----------



## melissa-bee (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-XkfEpytls&feature=player_embedded

I love this vid the end results are beautiful.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 26, 2011)

melissa-bee said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-XkfEpytls&feature=player_embedded
> 
> I love this vid the end results are beautiful.



Wow!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Morenita (Sep 26, 2011)

What a great thread! I see a few hair cousins that I will have to check out. There's so many I like that I can't pick a favorite


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 2, 2011)

More Sabina Karlsson (model)

http://www.kisforkinky.com/2011/11/sabina-karlsson-natural-hair/


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Nov 2, 2011)

Geezus, why is our hair so beautiful. I am having a hairgasm overload. 

My heart....my heart


----------



## candy626 (Nov 6, 2011)

Definitely some great inspirations in this thread.

I recently found a YouTuber with mid back length/waist length 3c curls and a natural head Fotkier with just beautiful growth and progress. 

Links are below:

http://public.fotki.com/Zhara/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdb_st4lozE


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Nov 6, 2011)

This


----------



## danysedai (Nov 6, 2011)

My sister:


----------



## Boujoichic (Nov 6, 2011)

Not Sure if anyway mentioned these 
glamtwinz334 they are gorgeous twins with natural heat trained hair

http://youtu.be/taieEQW-K8Q

Ninapruitt she transitioned to natural hair over 26 months.

http://youtu.be/rSVhcRLkxdA
grangetlove beautiful long hair 

[url]http://youtu.be/I3Zl4_P0UAQ[/URL]

Dollfacebarbie His hair is to Die for you gotta see this!

http://youtu.be/p-scAao_faU


----------



## cocoma (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Nov 7, 2011)

Seriously....how gorgeous is our hair?!?!?


----------



## Embyra (Nov 7, 2011)

danysedai said:


> My sister:



all i want for christmas is that length while curly in the last pic santa you listening?


----------



## Lita (Nov 10, 2011)

Bumping.........





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Valerie (Nov 10, 2011)

These girls hair and the man are gorgeous!


----------



## LionQueen (Nov 13, 2011)

DrC said:


> Cindy Blackman..Lenny Kravitz's Drummer



...AND Carlos Santana's wife.


----------



## LionQueen (Nov 14, 2011)

Beautiful babies (not mine)


----------



## NJoy (Nov 21, 2011)

Bump, bump, bump, bump it up!


----------



## jamaica68 (Dec 3, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## ladykpnyc (Dec 4, 2011)

Love this thread


----------



## HoneyCoated (Dec 4, 2011)

Very inspirational!


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow! Lovely inspirations. Thanks.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 4, 2011)

DrC said:


> Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## taj (Dec 4, 2011)

This thread is sooooo serious!! I'm in hair heaven......in :heart2:!!


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 12, 2012)

Had to bump this for motivation.  Feeling a bit discouraged lately.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 12, 2012)

DrC said:


> Nicole Scherzinger


 
Again...


----------



## danysedai (Mar 12, 2012)

Embyra said:


> all i want for christmas is that length while curly in the last pic santa you listening?



Embyra

Here's her hair, straightened. I sent her a chi flat iron so she can do hair at home (she still lives in Cuba, and the economic climate there is well, awful right now, so doing hair can bring her some money). She prefers her hair curly though.

Sorry for the big pictures!


----------



## Victorian (Mar 12, 2012)

Note to self:
DO BETTER

*changes bsl goal to booty length*


----------



## wyldcurlz (Apr 12, 2012)

Boujoichic said:


> Not Sure if anyway mentioned these
> glamtwinz334 they are gorgeous twins with natural heat trained hair
> 
> http://youtu.be/taieEQW-K8Q
> ...



I can't thank you enough for introducing me to the glamtwinz! they are so cute. great hair porn. and some good tips too!!


----------



## winnettag (Apr 12, 2012)

I've been out of the loop too long! Definitely need this inspiration.
Subscribing.


----------



## Embyra (May 24, 2012)

buuuuumppp


----------



## MsJamerican (May 25, 2012)




----------



## JeterCrazed (May 25, 2012)

Oooohhh... Let me get the Vaseline. 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Lita (May 26, 2012)

Love the flowers in the hair...Pretty..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (May 26, 2012)

I LOVE THIS THREADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD IM IN HEAVEN


----------



## MsJamerican (May 30, 2012)




----------



## MsJamerican (May 30, 2012)




----------



## MsJamerican (May 30, 2012)




----------



## MsJamerican (May 31, 2012)




----------



## MsJamerican (May 31, 2012)




----------



## MsJamerican (May 31, 2012)




----------



## MsJamerican (May 31, 2012)




----------



## MsJamerican (May 31, 2012)




----------



## MsJamerican (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## MsJamerican (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Loverain (Jun 4, 2012)

bump....;.


----------



## toinette (Jun 4, 2012)

omg this thread! mo' hair, mo' hair, mo' hair!!


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (Jun 5, 2012)

toinette said:


> omg this thread! mo' hair, mo' hair, mo' hair!!



OMG My aunt and mom use to say that everytime I got my hair done haven't heard that in a while.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## blueberryd (Jun 30, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> Oooohhh... Let me get the Vaseline.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF



 LMFAOOOOOOO


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 30, 2012)

Sooo much hairspiration!!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 2, 2012)

Love! Love! LOVE!!! 



DrC said:


>


 

Gorgeous puff! 



pookaloo83 said:


>


 
I love this braided style. Perfect sized braids. 



DrC said:


> http://goodhairdiaries.blogspot.com/2011/02/healthy-hair-story-meet-damaly-ferreira.html


 
I <3 this look. Aaliyah rocked it!



DrC said:


> Aaliyah


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 2, 2012)

My ideal length!


----------



## kibbles318 (Jul 2, 2012)

RegaLady said:
			
		

> My ideal length!



I love it!


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 2, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Beautiful color on her!


----------



## MsJamerican (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## MsJamerican (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## MsJamerican (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## greenandchic (Jul 31, 2012)

Deleted Post


----------



## melissa-bee (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Atdow71 (Jul 31, 2012)

A pic of my locs From last year


----------



## growbaby (Aug 1, 2012)

Just wanted to share the I hair inspiration I get to see every day

My little sister's hair:






My best friend's natural hair straightened:


----------



## yynot (Aug 1, 2012)

^^^beautiful hair!!!


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 1, 2012)

Atdow71 said:


>


 
 Styles like these make me so happy to be natural


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 1, 2012)

LOVING this thread. i'm droolin over here


----------



## Atdow71 (Aug 12, 2012)

Oprah


----------



## MsDes (Aug 13, 2012)

Atdow71 said:


>




Those locs are sooo beautiful and neat! Makes me wanna get some. 

I would love to steal some of these pics and put them on my inspiration page, if that's cool. LOL.


----------



## MsJamerican (Aug 17, 2012)

Source: https://www.facebook.com/NaturallyBeautifulHair


----------



## DaiseeDay (Aug 17, 2012)

DrC said:
			
		

>



Does anyone know who this is? Looks like a Tumblr pic.


----------



## MsJamerican (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## MsJamerican (Aug 17, 2012)

Source: https://www.facebook.com/NaturallyBeautifulHair


----------



## MsJamerican (Aug 17, 2012)

Source: https://www.facebook.com/NaturallyBeautifulHair


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 17, 2012)

Disney channel I know I know "what you watch that?" But her hair


----------



## MsJamerican (Aug 17, 2012)

Source: https://www.facebook.com/NaturallyBeautifulHair


----------



## MsJamerican (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## MsJamerican (Aug 17, 2012)

Source: https://www.facebook.com/NaturallyBeautifulHair


----------



## MsJamerican (Aug 18, 2012)

Source: https://www.facebook.com/NaturallyBeautifulHair


----------



## windblownhair (Aug 18, 2012)

Beverly Bond






Marihenny Rivera Pasible


----------



## MsJamerican (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## MsJamerican (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## BraunSugar (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## MsJamerican (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## toinette (Aug 19, 2012)

havent been in this thread (or this part of the forum really) in a while. So glad I decided to peek in here. So much beautiful hair!!!


----------



## manter26 (Aug 30, 2012)

DREAM hair!!!


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Aug 30, 2012)

Just a few I have in my personal stash:


----------



## Atdow71 (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 2, 2012)

One of my fave YouTube relaxed hair gurus! Nitraboo08


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## ProductJunkie34 (Nov 8, 2012)

I so LOVE seeing all the hairgasmic photos... Inspires me!!! Thanks to everyone for this! I finally BC'ed and it will be two months on the 27th. So it helps to see what could be (with length and styles). Beautiful women of ALL shades smh... Love it Love it Love it


----------



## winnettag (Nov 9, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> One of my fave YouTube relaxed hair gurus! Nitraboo08



I have to go subscribe to her!
All I want my hair to be able to do is cover my boobs when straightened!


----------



## MsJamerican (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Sprinkl3s (Dec 10, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plpp&v=AqA8eYqghrc

I am drooling at this girls' hair. The way it moves when she dances. Perfection (in my chandler voice)


----------



## khadicurls (Dec 10, 2012)

Sprinkl3s said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plpp&v=AqA8eYqghrc
> 
> I am drooling at this girls' hair. The way it moves when she dances. Perfection (in my chandler voice)



Her hair is everything. I wish I could get my hair to do that.


----------



## menina (Jan 14, 2013)

Bumpingggg


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Marand13 (Jan 17, 2013)

I Love this thread!!!


----------



## gn1g (Jan 19, 2013)

loving this LHCF "tumblr"


----------



## mayoo (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Harina (Jan 19, 2013)

Mad props to women with beautiful straight hair, but there is something just absolutely stunning about textured hair. Kinky, curly, wavy, whatever. Maybe cause it's not the norm. I don't know. It's just uniquely beautiful.  Could you imagine if all black women walked around with these styles?


----------



## Harina (Jan 19, 2013)

MsJamerican said:


>



Question. Are we thinking these are split ends or did she straighten her hair and the ends did not lie perfectly flat? This was always a problem for me. A stylist would say that I had split ends even thought I just got it trimmed. I was always like how is that possible.



MsJamerican said:


>



Wakeema Hollis' skin is everything. 




DrC said:


> [IMG]http://images.travelpod.com/users/bangkokrandy/myanmar_2006.1140758460.img_2645.jpg



Woah at this lady's hair. It's so funny that this is in Myanmar because I was just talking about how the Asian women with the best hair are from Burma but no one knows that. Better than Indian women's imo.


----------



## awhyley (Jan 19, 2013)

MsJamerican said:


>


 
I am simply astonished by this woman's beauty.


----------



## carletta (Jan 20, 2013)

THIS THREAD IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOO YUMMYYYYYYY I JUST GOTTA DO THA "BUMP" AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!! SWEET !


----------



## mayoo (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## lilpinkdove (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow this girls hair must be down to the floor straightened. My hair is similar texture at BSL and with shrinkage barely grazes my shoulders. I'm jealous!!


----------



## curlicarib (Feb 1, 2013)

mayoo said:


>


 
@mayoo, who is this? Does she have a youtube channel? We have similar textures and I'd like to follow her.


----------



## mayoo (Feb 1, 2013)

@curlicarib no sorry i don't know who she is :/ But here is where i got the pic from: 

http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/detangling


----------



## mayoo (Feb 1, 2013)

lilpinkdove said:


> Wow this girls hair must be down to the floor straightened. My hair is similar texture at BSL and with shrinkage barely grazes my shoulders. I'm jealous!!



lilpinkdove Exactly! Either that or she doesn't have too much shrinkage at all

I know how you feel. Mine is BSL as well and it hangs on my collar bones but it still feel like so much shrinkage!


----------



## MicheePrings (Feb 1, 2013)

mayoo, curlicarib This is SimplyLaChandra on YouTube http://youtu.be/9H4piNXSeKo


----------



## charislibra (Feb 1, 2013)

MsJamerican said:


>



Holy Mother of Jesus' Daughter! 

Don't ask me why but that's what came out of my mouth gazing upon this picture. 

I need that purple pink dress thing.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 2, 2013)

mayoo said:


>


 
JJamiah  She reminds me of you. I could see your texture being like this too.  What do you think?


----------



## SimplyLive (Feb 2, 2013)

Gorgeous! Subscribes!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 2, 2013)

NJoy said:


> JJamiah  She reminds me of you. I could see your texture being like this too.  What do you think?



NJoy  I am drooling over her length alone....missing my long hair 
I am loving her hair.  too sweet njoy. Ty

To my tablet...please stop correcting my spelling it keeps correcting it to read enjoy


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 5, 2014)

I need some inspiration!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 5, 2014)

What is going on with Lenny Kravit's belly button/navel in post #327?  Great thread DrC!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 5, 2014)

growbaby said:


> Just wanted to share the I hair inspiration I get to see every day
> 
> My little sister's hair:
> 
> ...



growbaby

Your lil' sis' hair is yummy!  I like that style on her, you have to provide us with an updated pic of baby sis' hurr.


----------



## BeautyBlvd (Feb 11, 2014)

DrC said:


> The Anti Hair Slave
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks so much for including me!!!


----------

